# Death Drug Found in One of the U.S.’s Largest Pet Food Ingredient Makers



## daveomak.fs (Dec 17, 2019)

* Death Drug Found in One of the U.S.’s Largest Pet Food Ingredient Makers; Euthanized Animals to Blame*
by  Mollie Morrissette 

Valley Proteins, based in Winchester Virginia, one of the largest privately-owned rendering businesses in the United States - a company that processes slaughterhouse waste, rancid restaurant grease, and the occasional horse into animal feed and pet food - was sent a deeply disturbing Warning Letter published last week by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration […]
Read more of this post


----------



## daveomak.fs (Dec 17, 2019)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 17, 2019)

Arrogant SOB.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 17, 2019)

Incredible they can’t be forced to divulge to whom the contaminated raws were sold. Pisses me off.


----------

